# Hopper Manual



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Is there any way that I can download a comprehensive manual on configuring and using Hopper/Joey? The documents that came with the receivers are rather general and don't cover new features.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

These systems are very much evolving technologies. Therefor there are going to be new features that are not listed in the printed manuals.
The manuals plus staying abreast of changes published here are going to be about as well as you can do.

They're simply not going to edit the printed materials every time a new feature hits the firmware.

Hopper - http://www.mydish.com/support/manuals


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish's site doesn't show any type of update. Not sure where you would find one. If anyone knows, I'm sure every Hopper owner would appreciate it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I got a bit of a start on features not in the manual at http://www.dishuser.org/hoppertips.php and could _really_ use some help from Hopper users to build it up. For general usage I would recommend the First Look type reviews on the satellite boards, as well as keeping up with current threads.


----------

